# Look at those non-existent panel gaps!



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

Really great finish!
I hope this goes to Production !
Better than my german NOx polluter ride!


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

I should've write 'nonexistent' panel gaps...


----------



## JBsC6

What color is that? Red? Or orange?


----------



## Bobby Garrity

Good. I walked past a parked Model S P90D the other day, and the otherwise sexy car had such disgusting panel gaps around the trunk. It really ruins it.


----------



## MelindaV

JBsC6 said:


> What color is that? Red? Or orange?


yes, reorange
(its like blurple but warmer)


----------



## Watts4me

Isn't this the clay model? I'm guessing that's why the panel gaps are tight.


----------



## Michael Russo

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> I should've write 'nonexistent' panel gaps...


Done, for you, @Gilberto Pe-Curto !


----------



## Gabzqc

The date of the video being March 17th 2017, i'm wondering where and when this (albeit clay model) was on display?!


----------



## MelindaV

Gabzqc said:


> The date of the video being March 17th 2017, i'm wondering where and when this (albeit clay model) was on display?!


its at the Gigafactory (from being on display last summer).
Here's the silver alpha sitting at about the same place


----------



## Michael Russo

MelindaV said:


> its at the Gigafactory (from being on display last summer).
> Here's the silver alpha sitting at about the same place


Yes, and this is again a case of a date on a YouTube video being misleading as this was originally published close to 6 months ago, as is if I remember correctly...


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

If it is the same clay Model, the one with no bottom, I remember that.
If it's the case my apologies and you can remove the post.
I was so impressed with the finish....


----------



## garsh

Watts4me said:


> Isn't this the clay model? I'm guessing that's why the panel gaps are tight.


Are we talking about the red prototype?
It's not clay. It's body panels mounted to a wood-and-metal frame.


----------



## Badback

Watts4me said:


> Isn't this the clay model? I'm guessing that's why the panel gaps are tight.


It is a model, not a real car. It is made by attaching actual body panels to a wood frame. NO CLAY was used.

It's lack of panel gaps is not relevant since it is not a real car.


----------



## UncleT

garsh said:


> Are we talking about the red prototype?
> It's not clay. It's body panels mounted to a wood-and-metal frame.


What would cause the drooping side mirrors when it was out in the sun during the investor event?


----------



## garsh

Hmmm... said:


> What would cause the drooping side mirrors when it was out in the sun during the investor event?


A non-heat-tolerant plastic used for mockups.

Additionally, I've never seen a painted clay model, or one with windows installed.


----------



## sclyde

While I highly doubt it will ever be available, I would love this color paint...


----------



## TrevP

UncleT said:


> What would cause the drooping side mirrors when it was out in the sun during the investor event?


I asked and that static display was fibreglass panels on a steel structure. Everything is a mockup on that one.

The silver alpha car was real but it also had fibreglass body panels.


----------

